# tcbud and tcbud Husband's Pot of Gold Smoke Report



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

Date: 12 12 09 
Strain: Pot of Gold (Goldilocks Grow, Outdoor 09)
Grower: tcbud and tcbud husband

Grow Journal: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=29897
Breeder Report: clone guy says it is Pot of Gold
Related thread: N/A

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION 

1. _8_ Visual Appeal 
*Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10. 1 being unappealing-10 being excellent. *

2. __9__ Visible Trichomes
*Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered. *

3. *Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report. *
Clear 20% 
Cloudy 50% 
Amber 20% 

4. Colors
*Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark*. 
Brown [] Green [3] Gold [] 
Blue [] Grey [1] White [] 
Red [] Rust [7] Orange []
Purple [] Black []

5. __10__ Bud density 
*Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank. *

6. Aroma
*Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence. *

Address these questions while breaking it up use smaller buds off a bigger bud here and there

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [ ] Liquorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] 
Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ 8] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [x] 
Meat [ ] Petroleum [ ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] 
Pine [ ] Cedar [ ] Grapefruit[ ] Menthol [] Pineapple [ ]
Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [] Mint [] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] 
Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] 
Musk [ ] Spice [9 ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] 
Strawberry[ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ] 

7. __[10]__ Aroma 
*Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. *
*Use freshly crumbled bud for best results. *

8. __[0]__ Seed content 
*Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded.*

9. __[10]__ Weeks Cured 
*If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing. *

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS: This bud is what I would call Green Bud with the requisite red hairs. The picture below is of the bud that was the very tops of the plants. The lesser buds are not pictured.

THE SMOKE TEST 
Address these questions while smoking. 

1. Method of Inhaling
*Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. *
*Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows: *

Water pipe (enter bong, hookah, bubbler etc) 
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) 
Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) 
Joint X - (Light Zig Zags)
Other (specify) 

2. Taste
*Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence. *

Pepper and Spice, see list above.

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste. 

3. __[8]__ 
Taste Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious. 

4. __[3]__ 
State of dryness Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal. 

5. __[10+]__ 
Smoke ability Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth. 

6. __[4]__
Smoke expansion Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes. 

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS: Very, very smooth (be careful when hitting hard). Leaves your tongue feeling slightly smooth. With the husband he said it was mild expansion, meit expanded more. Before lighting the joint, the bud tasted very spicy.not an identifiable spice, more like pumpkin pie with a bunch of pepper, then lightened up to be haunting. Smoking it you got a hint of that in the flavor of the smoke, though not near as noticeable as when taking a dry hit.

FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS .. The High

Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off. (do I really have to wait?)

1. __[3 me, Husband.hum.three, two, another.] 
*Dosage Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects. *(what kinda question is thatthat is like saying..are you drunk enough? Defining desired effects for me would be, being too stoned to type, too stoned to do a smoke report. I guess it is a good idea to do this when the effects wear off. Is it truly effects or is it affects ? I DO NOT KNOW.

2. __[2 ] It then came on moreand more, (I just read thru the document here, and yesI got a good buzz here, 25 minutes from blast off) (We will now resume the smoke report at 40 minutes, he says he would like another hit, me, I am good and changing up this document, making the questions in boldI didnt write this report form, and have lost the one someone posted a few days/weeks back. Back to smoke report.
*Effect onset Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper. *

3. __[5,]__ 
*Sativa influence Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect. *

4. __[8] numbing effects on joints, tingles muscles husband, me, good on the arthritis joints.
*Indica influence Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative, lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body. *

5. __[5 him, 7 me]__ I will say seven because it is more of a sativa without the kick you on the couch high, if I start rearranging the Christmas decorations I am not on the couch. No arranging xmas stuff, but did go outside for a minute, and started making the questions here in bold. In otherwords, mental high no desire to sleep., and now I am gonna finish this thing.
*Potency Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating*. 

6. __[ 40 minutes untill continuing to smoke more]__ 
*Duration Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.*

7. __[]__Not a good question for me.
*Tolerance build up Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.*

*(Right here I am looking at this document and gonna say now.*
*I am NOT gonna change anything else.from here on, to high to be doing this changing the document. Says tcbud) *

8. Usability Rate 
On a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day. Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion. (he says depends when you want to get loaded, morning noon and night, I ma laughing)

Morning - wake up - I would if I wanted to get loaded. If I had to drive somewhere, nope.
Day - work - No smoking and working EVER, says tcbud. Tcbud can do dishes though when loaded, as she doesnt consider it work.
Evening - relax - 9, ah, evening nice smoke.
Night - sleep - 9, ahhhh sleep, nice smoke. Better by far than any man made drugs.

9. __[7 me, 6 him]__ Overall satisfaction 
Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail. 

10. __[10]__ Ability and conditions . 
Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere, current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample. This was some nice smoke, tho I have not smoked a lot of this plant over and over, I think my overall tolerance is pretty high, as I am.

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this strain a keeper for long term use? Yes [X] No [] We will grow this again if we get it as a clone.

12.Rate the noticable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the appropriate column for your response. Delete the existing space when recording your entry to maintain the columns in alignment. In all cases these casual observations should not be construed as medical advice.

Negative Effect [] Positive Effect [] I dont know.I dont understand this.I wouldnt drive on this pot.it would make you paranoid, he saysbuzzed driving is buzzed driving.
Appetite __[ what is for lunch?]
Anxiety relief __[stay home no stress ]__ 
Paranoia relief __[ dont drive]__ 
Sex drive __[dont drive ]__  
Sleep __[ dont know yet]__  
Pain relief __[Yes 10 ]__ __[]__ 
Ability to rest or sit still __[ well, he got the wood in.he says you can only relax so long]__ 
Thought process __[see above]__
Speech process __[typing]__ 
Imagination/creativity __[whats for lunch ]__
Humor perception __[ima laughing ]__  
Visual perception __[ no blur here]__  
Audio perception __[ im deaf, he is pin drop hearing, just dosnt listen..go figure ]__  
Taste perception __[ whats for lunch? ]__  

Please fill in as many of the above slots as possible.

13. This will cover the growing part of the report fill out all that apply.

a. soil__[X] if soil list which manufacture you got the soil from ie fox farm, miracle grow who? 
Organic Worm Casting Soil Mix from the Worm Farm in Durham, Ca. Organic Soil from a place in the valley, to start used Fox Farms Potting Mix and Happy Frog. Remember, this was last spring, if you read different in the journal, I go with what I said in the journal. Grown in Container, Outdoor
b. hydro__[ ]
c. airoponic__[ ]
d. soilless__[] this includes coco and peat or perlite & vermiculite.

14. nutes used during growing

a. organic__[X Fox Farms Products, fish emulsion, some bat guano ]
b. bio__[] 
c. chemical__[] 
d. none__[ ] 

15. list here how many days it was in veg __[clone ] how many days in flower ___[ These Girls went into flower early, Mid June, I think. Harvested at ten weeks or so.]


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2009)

*nice report TC and TCHusband  and  very nice buds  

excellent eace:*


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice tc. Thank the hubby again fer his sacrifice to our cause!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks tcbud and tcbud's husband..nice looking bud


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice SR...thanks tcbud and tcbud hubby


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 12, 2009)

Great report, TC!


----------



## zipflip (Dec 13, 2009)

:aok: NICCCCCCCCE!  could ya fix me up a plate for dinner too of same thing your havin there TC :hubba:


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2009)

I like the format of the report. Sounds dank TC, you always have some much color in your plants. Nice job.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

:ciao:


:bong:


to  be  a  complete report  we  need  to  test  it  fer self..plase  send  Mine  right  away


----------



## Qman (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice report *TC* & *Husband*! 

:48:


----------



## nvthis (Dec 13, 2009)

I think it should have been named "Pot of purple table legs"


----------



## 420benny (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice report. That strain sounds nice. Your pics sealed the deal. Good job. Thanks to you and mr. TC lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 15, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> :aok: NICCCCCCCCE! could ya fix me up a plate for dinner too of same thing your havin there TC :hubba:


 they should open a country style "reef & 3"  great looking buds


----------

